# A trailer full of my #33 BT ??? wood



## robutacion (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi peoples,

I have been waiting for about 3 years to get my hands on these 2 large logs that were left from 2 large trees cut in a place only a couple of miles out of town.

These 2 trees were in the same yard of the large Macrocarpa tree, we cut down about that time, but the fellow that had the use of the paddock to keep some stock in, to eat the grass, didn't like that the property owner had given the Macrocarpa to us so, we made sure we would get any more wood from that place, as though that he owned the place and everything in it so, the next trees that we were trying to get where these 2 very large and very old trees that were not native to Australia but certainly planted from someone from overseas that no one seem to know who, nor the name of these 2 trees...!

So, this greedy fellow make up some story to the property owner, why we shouldn't be allowed in to cut wood, as he wanted to do that for himself so, and not waiting any time, he got some fellows to help him and they cut those 2 trees down a few weeks later, leaving behind in a pile, the branches and the 2 tree butts that had most of the rotten damage on then, reason why we though in let the property owner know as this 2 trees where just at the back fence of some houses built only a short distance away, certainly in the way if any of these trees would brake at the base and fall towards the houses...!

I knew that this fellow left the 2 large tree butts in the pile to be burnt as he wouldn't take wood with rotten on it so, I approach the owner and asked if I could take the left overs for my wood turnings, and the owner said the it would be ok because the other fellow that cut the trees said that he had cleaned the place pushing all the rubbish in a pile for burning, when the fire season would open, so according to everyone, that was left as rubbish...!

My problem was that, I had to get the gate key from the other fellow that hated my guts so, that I knew would be interesting...!  I contacted him, told him that I had permission to pick-up the butts/stumps from the pile but I needed access thought the gate.  He wouldn't give me the key and he started to play this game with me of making me go there after he would say that the gate would be open such day from such to such time...!

I reckon he made us go there, only to find the gate locked, at least 5 times, every time he had an excuse why the gate wasn't open when he said it would be so, I stop playing his game and went to speak to the property owner to have things sorted, only to find out that, that property was sold to someone out of town but no one seemed to know who or have any contact for.

I Kept asking and looking for someone that could give me some information, only to find out that, yes the property was now belonging to someone else, and that the best person to know who that person was, guess who...??? the bloody idiot that cut the trees and had cattle in there, as he have continued to be allowed to keep his cattle in there....!

Well, that was a waste of time, as I already knew that this fellow would give the run around again so, I found someone that did accept to help me out to get the wood out of there so, and to cut a already long story a little shorter, today I had a window time opportunity to get the out but everything had to be done pretty fast, the window time was from 2:00 to 4:00 afternoon so, we got all our gear ready and got the job done and home by 3.50pm...!:biggrin:

These damn logs were about 2 meters long and about 2 feet across (at least), even tough with some rotten on them, one more than the other, they were still to heavy for the two of us to handle so, the big chainsaw come out and I've made 2 cuts in each log, making it just bearable for us move to the trailer with the assistance of a heavy duty trolley and then winch them up with the help of the aluminium ramps we have for the quad bike to on the trailer.

These trees had the trunks covered with burls, not growing out from the skin but the tree skin was burled caps, for at least 5 meters from the soil level up, with the most burled stuff being precisely in those 2 meters of wood they left behind, because of the hollow rot on them...!

The only wood that I got initially from these trees, was a piece that I cut from one of these 2 logs, not long after I saw them in the pile for burning, I simply jumped the fence with chainsaw in hand and a determination to cut a piece of it to see what it looked like, the one way or the other...!

It was a decent piece I cut as I couldn't lift it but, something that I had already predicted so I had the trolley with me to carry it to the fence where the wife was wanting at...!  We got it home and when I sliced it all, I could see that what I had, was not the best I could have as the best was still there but near impossible to cut just a chunk so, I got the pen blanks done and I done 4 different types of of this wood, as the wood itself is full of different grains and colours depending where you are cutting.  The ones close to the outer skin produced some amazing burled blanks that sold in a "flash".

My only concern was if this "good friend of mine" would burn the pile just in despise, even tough he needed a permit to burn it and the permit could only be provided to the property owner so, that may have stop him to do it as he knew he would get in big troubles...!

As you all can see, we have plenty of this stuff to go trough, what I mean is that, about half of the shorter pieces we cut, are hollow/rotten inside, some quite bad some no so bad, and others are totally solid which is nice to know...!  I started to clean some when we got home and it was a hell of a job, trying to cut the good wood from the bad stuff, full of soil, sand and all sorts...!

Some pieces I had to literally carve the rotten stuff off the center using a small axe, even tough, it will require a good wash with the water pressure gun.  The last piece I sliced with the chainsaw, from one of the shorter logs, I got a big surprise when I saw the amazing colours and grain when I open the 2 pieces.  I have seen a small area of identical stuff on an earlier piece I clean but nothing that big so, my friends, we have some nice "treasures" coming out of these logs, for sure...!

It will take me awhile to get through them all (2 or 3 days) but when I finish I should have enough of the good stuff for some time to come, I should be able to make a dozen or 3 of pen blanks, huh...???:wink:

We pushed ourselves today, too damn hard we are saw but, the wood is in the yard...!:wink::biggrin:

First lot of pics, enjoy...!

Cheers
George


----------



## pianomanpj (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice haul, George!! You've got some good looking wood there! And good for you for sticking to your guns an not letting that "friend" of yours get the best of you!


----------



## nsfr1206 (Jun 16, 2011)

What kinda wood is it?


----------



## penhead (Jun 16, 2011)

George,
for such a lonnnng story to make us read just for a wood gloat...think you should send us all a few blanks of those burls


----------



## RustySplinters (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice haul! that's some beautiful wood!


----------



## Fred (Jun 16, 2011)

Make something out of a piece of the wood and make sure your 'good friend's wife knows what he burned up. Heck make her a pen and give it to her.

Go get'em mate!


----------



## patmurris (Jun 16, 2011)

I love your story! Just wish you'd have picts of all the different chapters, the tree, the stump, the property, the fence, this other guy, and you snatching the stuff in a hurry during that last afternoon!

And, yes, i agree with penhead, we should get a blank or two just for reading! :biggrin:


----------



## philb (Jun 16, 2011)

About 6 blanks just for reading it! I've read smaller books!

Great story though!! You seem to have a lot of adventures collect different secies of wood!

Phil


----------



## PenPal (Jun 16, 2011)

George,

You did incredible things with the determination you have and a stuffed back to boot. Your trailer also deserves a medal. Enjoy the timber. Also remember your dissertation could be on the net forever together with your confession.

Cheers mate.   Peter.


----------



## robutacion (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone,

I shall remember to reward the readers as "suggested"...!:wink:

Hahahahah so, I don't show enough pics huh...??? would you like also the GPS location of this spot, mate...???:biggrin:

And yes pwhay (Peter), your point is very wise and fair, I understand perfectly the repercussions of what I wrote, in the Web world and in the Court of Law, however, I will risk and confront any of the charges I can be issued with, "trespassing" could be a possibility but, there are a number of circumstances that would put any of those charges to shame, those are my "defense tools" that I didn't made any mention of.

I really would like to be taken to court on this one, it would put some people to shame and it would bring to light, certain issues that I've been fighting against for some years.  Some in the line of destruction of natural resources and pollution (fires), and many others...!

Is a big difference between walking on a fine line and be bluntly stupid, I have been traveling in these waters for some time now and I have a fair idea of the limits, even tough, I keep pushing them...!  

I may be losing the use of my legs at any time, I may be bounded to a wheel-chair to the rest of my days when that happens but, I will be damn if I go down quietly...! I will keep pushing and giving it everything I have while I can, it won't make much difference in what is coming to me, is not if but when...!

I'm a fair and honest bloke, I have always been, I call it the way I see it, loud and clear...! has this got me into troubles before...??? oh yes, many times, since I was a young toddler.  Some people like it so hate it, some are indifferent, in general, the positives far out-weight the negatives, well, that's the way I see it...!:wink::biggrin: 

Some has mention that my wood collection ends up in adventures, and I couldn't agree more, in fact, I wouldn't wanted it any other way...!
I'm pretty certain that we all have plenty of adventures in our life's, some document them some hide them, that's no right or wrong in this, we all do things the way we feel most comfortable with, right...??? WRONG...! no great adventures that way, you challenge yourself to make it a adventure, something that will pump a little hot blood into the veins, fear...??? yes, we all feel that but, are you going to allow that to dictate your life...??? Not for this "bird"...!:wink:

You only going the be around once, enjoy it while you can, make your own adventures and find your own limits, voiding stupidity...!:frown:

All for now...!:biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi peoples,

Done a little more of the wood in the trailer and saw a few spots of ":biggrin:" in between, similar to yesterday.  No doubt the nearly 3 years these logs were on the ground, have accelerated the rot and started other areas, mainly the ones in contact to then ground.  

Indeed, they were already buried considerably in that soft and very wet soil, that area has plenty of underground water and is just humid all year round.  At start I could have had 20% of waste, now I'm dealing with 50% on some logs...! (thanks to my good damn friend..!)

Anyway, I did mention in the OP that these  2 trees were next to the spot where the wife and I worked 11 days to process this humongous Macrocarpa tree over 3 years ago, and while I knew that I didn't take any pics of these trees by themselves, I was sure that in the couple hundred pics we took on the Macrocarpa job that, some would have these trees on the background, it had to as they were very close so, I went to the folder where I keep the Macrocarpa pics and started to look at one by one to see what I would find out.  I was right, I have about 20 pics where these trees can be seen, either partially or totally so, I hope to use some of them to try identify its species name...!  If any of you recognize the trees, please let me know...!

I also realized that, I though that were only 2 trees but in fact they were 4, the 2 bigger ones closer to the Macrocarpa tree the thirst a bit smaller and was another young one that didn't take any notice but, was also cut down by them at the same time...! I remember that the biggest one, was the closest to where we were working and the one with the most obvious rot damage at the base but, I just couldn't remember of any more than 2.

Strangely, there were only 2 large butts on the pile that I could see, is possible that the other smaller one was under all the other rubbish there, the grass is very overgrown and covering the whole thing so, maybe why I didn't see it...! ( I think I have to go for another look, sometime...!:wink:

This morning I read this thread again and realized that, even I did forget in my answer, of a very important detail that I did clearly state on the OP.  That fact alone puts a totally different perspective into the whole issue and most certainly, a crucial detail that makes even "trespassing" a non valid accusation.  That important fact is that, I was indeed authorized by the owner of the land then, to collect whatever I wanted from the pile.  Was only the stupidity of this other idiot that created the long delay.

Is also obvious that, I had an agreement with the previous owner on some jobs that I demonstrated required immediate attention to void any possible accident as, the place had half fallen trees and other just holding by a tooth pick that were a risk to everyone.  The fact that the place was a mess and the idiot was suppose to have it clean as part of his use of the land for cattle conditions but he was too damn lazy to bother about so, when I requested permission to clean the place in exchange for the wood, mr. idiot got ****ed, as the owner though the place was clean and safe...!

Is a true fact that "jealousy" is one of the most common driven causes, humans use to demonstrate stupidity and I high level of ignorance, and I have a few of these "best friends" around me, whatever I go...!

Following some advice I got from a very wise old man, a long time ago, "keep your friends close, and your enemies even closer...!":wink::biggrin:

So, attached are some pics I found today from these BT (Big Tree) for you to have a look at.  Ignore what you see in the pics main focus, all of the BT's are background...!

Enjoy...!

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi peoples,

By now, you are probably start to wonder, how big that Macrocarpa tree base was...??? well, I have the answer in the attached pic...!

Any guesses on what type trees they are, the BT's off-course...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## Alexanderpens (Jun 18, 2011)

I had a good laugh when I read this tale. Can't wait to see how the figured section turns out.


----------



## robutacion (Jun 18, 2011)

Alexanderpens said:


> I had a good laugh when I read this tale. Can't wait to see how the figured section turns out.



Glad that, you had some fun reading the thread-posts...!:wink:  Do you need to be compensate also, with some of the blanks, for the time you took to read it all...???:biggrin: Is OK, you can say yes, I don't mind...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Jun 20, 2011)

*So, you want a timber gloat...! here is #1*

Hi everyone,

While I really would like to know the proper name of these BT (my own given name as Big Trees...!) trees, I am thinking seriously in start calling it the "Chameleon trees".  Every piece I cut has different stuff inside, looks like I'm cutting pieces from totally different trees, all together...!

Originally (3 years ago) when I got a chunk from it, I already had noticed these variations and I endup producing 4 different types of pen blanks, all cut in straight grain but all very different.  Now, with the rest of the butts/stumps, the same wood that was already well advanced in rotten and hollowing from insects, bugs, etc, while the trees were still standing up and alive, plus 3 years of rain/sun and a very wet soil, what I'm betting is, I may say, out of this world...!:biggrin:

I can not count the number of "creatures" that were living/feeding in this wood, some large colonies of furious ants that didn't like to be disturbed + many hard shell dark bugs, soil worms, spiders, creatures with many legs of all sizes, making it a miniature zoo, as also a mini plant nursery with all sorts of grasses growing from the inside walls to these hollowed logs, well, enough dark soil and compost to fill 4 fruit tree bases I have in the yard, that needed some manure/compost stuff...!

Even the wood that is "solid" and green(ish) is saturated with water, the rest is like working with spongers (very soft/fragile), well not all but portions as some other areas have wood that is no longer green but is saturated with water, also.  We have had a tremendous amount of rain last summer and still continue, that has completely soaked through these logs, many times so, I'm cleaning and slicing as much as I can, so that the wood can dry as quick as possible...!

I have already made 3 samples, all different from the first 4 I've made 3 years ago, I have a dozen or so I cut yesterday that I need to microwave today, as they are 1 of each type again, of wood types this logs are producing.  I have already 2 dozens of blanks that have been microwaved the day before yesterday and are now under cover, breading a little and waiting to dry a little further.

The weather at the moments is pretty wet and windy with high humidity so, everything feels wet, paper feels like cloth...!

Anyway, I decided to wait a little longer to show the samples until I have some of these wet blanks (in the pic bellow) dried and casted in clear resin, like stabilizing but using undiluted resin, with only a small amount of hardener to allow the resin to penetrate the wood totally, under the 100PSI pressure on my casting pot. 

I can not know, how many "crazy" blanks I will get of each type nor, how many groups (types) I will be able to make up in the end but, there will be a "few"...!:wink::biggrin:

It goes without saying that, the most intriguing and mad blanks, will be from the pieces that are very rotten, very wet, full of creatures and growing its own "green garden" within so, they will require lots of careful handling and some preparation/stabilization, before they are safe to be transformed into a pen...!

So, be patient and bare with me...!:wink::biggrin:

Enjoy...!

PS: Pics could be better with natural light but, they were all taken late last night...!:frown:

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Jun 22, 2011)

*Wood gloat #2 and some finished samples...!*

OK so, I got a few samples done as promised.  The sample that is rounded all the way thought, was a bastard to finish as it was pouring down rain and I was getting lots of moisture coming through the lathe working area, which is semi-open.  The CA started to get milky and it didn't turn out as I wanted but, gives a good idea of what is coming out of the very rotten and very water logged wood areas from these logs...!

All of these samples were made from the last bigger chunks of this wood, the first/original 4 blanks made, will be shown later on but all very different than all the ones I'm working on, including those done and shown today...!

I'm showing also 1 piece (chunk) that is now reduced to a shall, pretty much, after all the lose stuff was cleaned away.  This one is not too water soaked but, these are the "bits" that are giving me/us some nice surprises so, will see, when I cut this one, and a couple more, tonight...! :wink:

Samples will show the species number #33 and one letter to identify easier the groups these blanks will belong to when I'm finished so, these will be the numbers to recall when they are ready to share with everyone...!:biggrin:

Enjoy...!

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Jun 22, 2011)

*Just an option*

Hi everyone,

I hope that most of you guys and gals have better internet speeds than the old style and that, the numbers of pics I always have on my threads/posts are opening and visible to everyone...!:wink:

I also would like to say that, people are most welcome to come in and say something, I can see lots of visitors but no one seems to want to make any comments. 

This is an "obligation free" space...!:wink::biggrin: you don't get charged for posting nor to express your thoughts.  Obviously, and like the old saying "if     you don't have anything nice to say, don't .......   ..........thing...!":biggrin:

Seriously, is ok to say something...!:wink:

I may need to know, which of the samples you like the most, as I go.  That would help me to work out which ones to get ready first...!

Cheers
George


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Jun 23, 2011)

It an incredible find you have there! So much variety  I hope to find something that great in the near future... 

33B looks best to me.


----------



## el_d (Jun 23, 2011)

Very,Very Cool George......That Monster BT is puting out some great blanks. Really cant see the wording on the Image where the tree WAS...

 Im partial to 33D....and the slabs....

Seems to me that you should make a nice bowl with all that color and grain pattern and take it to your "idiot" friend that gave you so much trouble to show him what "trash" he left behind.

Then walk off with your new bowl.... and a very large Smile.


----------



## Pete275 (Jun 23, 2011)

George, what an amazing find and a fun story. I too like the 33B best although they all look pretty cool. You got some pretty nice wood there. Thanks for sharing this story and pictures with all of us.

Wayne


----------



## Alexanderpens (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm currently torn between 33b and 33d. Both look amazing. I would have loved to take you up on the offer for some blanks if mom hadn't locked me out of the shop till I find a job :biggrin:. Keep up the great work and I can't wait to see some pens out of it!


----------



## TerryDowning (Jun 23, 2011)

I like all of them.

Will there be any bowl blanks from this?  I bet a bowl from this BT would look great.  Do you ship to USA?


----------



## robutacion (Jun 23, 2011)

TerryDowning said:


> I like all of them.
> 
> Will there be any bowl blanks from this?  I bet a bowl from this BT would look great.  Do you ship to USA?



Thanks everyone,

Terry, I've just cut last night some "interesting" square blanks for bowls and other turnings, I will be doing some turnings myself...! I have to let them lose the extra water they have but that will not take long.

Shipping is no problems...!

Cheers
George 

Disclaimer:  This thread is not a "sales classified" nor I wish anyone to make a "order" for anything in here.  The thread is of introductory nature and is providing examples of what this wood is showing me as I process it.

Opinions of what you like the most are welcome, and any other comments you feel you want to share BUT, no sales requests here, PLEASE...!:wink::biggrin:

Thank you

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi peoples,

A little more work done last night, this time I cut a fair amount of square blanks from the solid centers of some logs, these have nice grain but nothing compared with the wood I get at the skin edges and on the very water logged and decomposing areas, but that is nothing new, huh...???:wink:

The weather is certainly not helping me with the drying of the wood as we have been having miserably rainy days and nights with strong winds making things a little worth so, the humidity is sky high, to a very good time to dry anything, really...!

These square blanks I got cut have a few bowl blanks in it, most of which have some natural edge attached so they can the turned as natural edges or not.  There is a little bit for all tastes and sizes in there for now, more will be cut at later date.

I've got also, some of the most "mad" pen blanks being microwaved, with the hope that they will be right to cast in clear PR as soon...! blanks the type of the #33B and other very fragile stuff...!:biggrin:

This is one of the times where I wouldn't mind to have one of the Curtis new stabilizing systems but in a jumbo size, (the 9"x9"x9" someone mention, was ideal...!) oh well, my resin system will make them hard also, I bloody hope so...!

I've got a couple more of samples done, I wait until I have another couple or so and then, post them...!

For now the square blanks cut yesterday, will do...enjoy...!

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Jun 26, 2011)

*Some more samples*

Hi peoples,

Here are some more samples I got done...!

Enjoy...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 26, 2011)

What a great story George! Looks like the effort has paid off well! Since I read the story, looked at all the pictures and left a comment....
That really will yield some beautiful turnings!


----------



## robutacion (Jun 26, 2011)

Jim Burr said:


> What a great story George! Looks like the effort has paid off well! *Since I read the story, looked at all the pictures and left a comment....*
> That really will yield some beautiful turnings!



Hahahahah, I had a good laugh reading your comment Jim, and from what I can see from here, you meant;

"Since I read the story, looked at all the pictures and left a comment...., I should be also entitle to some of these blanks for free, huh...???":biggrin:

Now, who said that you couldn't have some...???

And who said that reading forums threads/post, are damn boring and non-exciting...???:wink::biggrin:

Thanks Jim, four you kind words...!

Cheers
George


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jun 27, 2011)

Thats some awesome timber! Have you made any finished projects from it yet??


----------



## robutacion (Jun 27, 2011)

MGP Roofing said:


> Thats some awesome timber! Have you made any finished projects from it yet??



All this wood was collected recently and is still very water logged, all the pieces I cut already, are drying very quickly, some pen blanks have been microwaved and casted in clear PR, some have only been stabilized also with diluted PR.

Of all bits cut, the only ones that I have "finished" as such, are the pen blanks samples, which went trough an accelerated drying process to loose all that extra water/moisture they had.  Anything bigger than a pen blank, I letting it dry naturally (air dry)...!

Cheers
George


----------



## rkimery (Jun 27, 2011)

pianomanpj said:


> Nice haul, George!! You've got some good looking wood there! And good for you for sticking to your guns an not letting that "friend" of yours get the best of you!


 
Nice haul, but a very long haul!  2 years!  But, it's worth it indeed.


----------



## robutacion (Jun 27, 2011)

rkimery said:


> pianomanpj said:
> 
> 
> > Nice haul, George!! You've got some good looking wood there! And good for you for sticking to your guns an not letting that "friend" of yours get the best of you!
> ...



Thanks mate but, it was actually 3 years waiting...! damn idiot just wasn't interested in make my life a little easier but, I won in the end and that should have and probably still is, annoying the life out of him...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## monark88 (Jun 27, 2011)

george,
33B is the first choice, even though 33D looks to be interesting, but less so than 33B.

When you get the blanks to where you want them to be, I'll be in for a few.

Ruiss


----------



## patmurris (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your journey through these logs George. I too love rotten, wormy, spalted woods, they often produce some very unique blanks - getting them to dry without cracks or sever bending and then turning them is another story though.  :wink:


----------



## David Keller (Jun 27, 2011)

I love your "I found this tree" threads especially the photos...  The BT is nice looking stuff, and it reminds me a bit of spalted maple burl.  That big chunk sitting on the bandsaw would look really good mounted on my lathe!


----------



## robutacion (Jun 29, 2011)

David Keller said:


> I love your "I found this tree" threads especially the photos...  The BT is nice looking stuff, and it reminds me a bit of spalted maple burl.  That big chunk sitting on the bandsaw would look really good mounted on my lathe!



Well, you should know me by now David, I like to document what I do, particularly on the tree hunting adventures, I get great satisfaction to capture some of those moments for later viewing enjoyment but also, is something that has became second nature to me, as I had to document everything I did (well, sort off) for many years as a Feral Animal Control Officer, here is Australia.

Is nice to spend those few seconds or even minutes to click on the camera, and see what comes out, maybe not the best quality but at least I provide quantity...!:wink::biggrin:

Now, in relation to that big(ish) bowl blanks that you are talking about, that 8"1/2 x 4" and about 3.5kg at the moment, it will loose some more moisture BUT, what I mean is, and with all due respect, since you became so proficient at miniature turnings, don't you thing that is a little too big for you now...???:biggrin: 

In fact, today when I removed that lot of cut blanks to some other place where they can dry, without being in the way (which is pretty hard to find a place like that, around here...!:wink, I decided to take a couple more of "teasers", half of them are actually dried already..!
You may find that those up the front of the pic, are more your size now, huh...!:biggrin::tongue:

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Jun 29, 2011)

patmurris said:


> Thanks for sharing your journey through these logs George. I too love rotten, wormy, spalted woods, they often produce some very unique blanks - getting them to dry without cracks or sever bending and then turning them is another story though.  :wink:



Hi Pat,

Thanks for your words, and yes, I like these type woods, and while they are a lot of work, the results are in most cases, unique and priceless...!

Cheers
George


----------

